# Calleigh!



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Finally got photobucket to work for me! Yayyyyyy.....now you all will be seeing more pics of my furbabies!!!!


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

aww wow she is superb, gorgeous face, gorgeous colour, aint you lucky


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's fabulous  How are Max and Pedro taking to her?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's lovely.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww shes lovely


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Calleigh you're to die for! That second pic I could just eat you up! SO dang cute!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh is she ever CUTE??? You are right. She does look like the pup that I had in the pictures.
She has the sweetest face!!

Remind me her birthday if you will.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the wonderful comments! I love her to pieces!
@ Flippedstars.....Pedro is jealous. We're dealing with it. Max is kinda laid back and doesn't care as long as she doesn't bite him! (She is teething, so we're trying to deal with that too!)
All in all, she is a beautiful and precious baby that I've been waiting to have for a long time! I love her and cherish her!!!:love1: She's our beautiful baby girl!!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Calleigh your purrrfect !!


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

She is super adorable!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's gorgeous!! Such a princess !!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

she is beautiful x


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

she is so cute and adorable what a pretty little girl


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

:love5:Thank you everyone for all the wonderful comments about my baby girl!!!:binky:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, so cute! that pink kitty toy looks familiar! love the pics


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

elaina said:


> awww, so cute! that pink kitty toy looks familiar! love the pics


Hmmm.....yeah....she dug into the toybox of all Pedro and Max's toys and ...voila!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Shelly! I've had NO inclination for another dog until seeing her pictures. She is the cutest little thing! Absolutely beautiful!!! Congrats.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Superb!!!  What a doll  I bet the three of them will be having a ball together!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Calleigh is soooo pretty!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..............she is so precious and cute. What a beautiful chi puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO CUTE! I love the picture of her in a her snuggle sac! I'm glad the other pups are taking to her pretty well. The jealousy is normal. I wish I could see her in person! She is a doll.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my shes adorable!!

Beautiful lil girly, congrats!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Pookypeds said:


> @ Flippedstars.....Pedro is jealous. We're dealing with it. Max is kinda laid back and doesn't care as long as she doesn't bite him! (She is teething, so we're trying to deal with that too!)


May I ask you something?...those of us with more than 1 love our dog very much, but would you say Pedro got even just a LITTLE more attention than Max?? You have 2 boys, I have 2 girls and Britney reminds me of Max. Every single time she's met a new puppy, she is very overwhelming, wants to just sniff and lick alllll day, but after a while she settles down and everything is fine. On the other hand, Butter has not wanted anything to do with any puppy that has been in this house and the reason I asked you that question was because Butter does get more attention from me, she is the baby and is close to me. I want a third chi very much, but I have been thinking about how things would be for Butter.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

LittleHead said:


> May I ask you something?...those of us with more than 1 love our dog very much, but would you say Pedro got even just a LITTLE more attention than Max?? You have 2 boys, I have 2 girls and Britney reminds me of Max. Every single time she's met a new puppy, she is very overwhelming, wants to just sniff and lick alllll day, but after a while she settles down and everything is fine. On the other hand, Butter has not wanted anything to do with any puppy that has been in this house and the reason I asked you that question was because Butter does get more attention from me, she is the baby and is close to me. I want a third chi very much, but I have been thinking about how things would be for Butter.


I try to give each of the boys equal attention, but Pedro has had a lot of sickness and medical problems most all his life, so he has had a bit more attention because of that. Max has always been more laid back and now in his old age (he is 16 yrs.old) he just wants to be left alone from the other dogs. Pedro was "the baby" all these 6 years so he has to share that spot now and he's not thrilled about it but he's gradually warming up to Calleigh a bit. I will admit it's taking some work though. I'm home all day so I can monitor things with them.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How in the world did I miss this thread?! She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh Gosh she's so adorable!  She reminds me alot of Cujo with the colouring


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

She is sooooo cute!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

she has the most beautiful face,shelly,calleigh , cody and bruce are nearly the same age, so i know THAT stage, im lucky cody is so laid back, where bruce, well i wouldnt know where to start!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you all for the very nice comments! We love our Calleigh!!!:love5:


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love her face....so cute!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

any pics in her gorgeous little outfits x


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow she is soooo pretty!!! wat a beautiful baby girl u have  xx


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

*Princess* said:


> any pics in her gorgeous little outfits x



Will get some soon! She is so active it's hard to get good pics of her! I have to figure out some way to get her to hold still for 5 seconds!!!:blob5:


----------

